
At What Point Does Malfeasance Become Fraud?’: Scott Galloway on WeWork - williamsmj
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/10/marketing-expert-scott-galloway-on-wework-and-adam-neumann.html
======
mrnobody_67
Sounds like Adam is in for a rough couple of years with lawsuits, and
potential fraud charges...

